# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Print Service Needed - Negril

## Sweetness

Hello boardie family:

I need to email some documents and have them printed for pick up in Negril.  I have always worked with Maxx at Easy Rock for such services but I think they are closed now.  

Any other *internet cafes* that will print from an email for me? or anyone living in Negril willing to help?  I would of course compensate for the services.  Only about 10 pages.

Thanks!!!
 :Cool:

----------


## Sweetness

Also helpful would be a place that could scan a couple pages of a document and then email back to me.  So print, scan, and email services.

Thanks so much!

----------


## Rob

Check out X-Prints - they are in the new plaza next to Texico....

----------


## Sweetness

Excellent Rob thanks.  I will see if I can google them for a website and/or contact info.

----------


## Sweetness

anyone else have any ideas?

----------


## likkle red

what about the internet cafe in HI-Lo?  For the life of me I can not remember what it is called but I think a German lady owns it.  I know they do copies and believe I saw a fax machine.  Hopefully someone will know the name of the place or a number.  Good luck.

----------


## Sweetness

Thanks Red.  I need to be able to scan a couple pages and have them emailed to me as well as emailing several pages to be printed and picked up.
No rush so just let me know if you get any info.  Thank you so much for posting and trying to help.  Bless

----------


## Crybaby

What about Enjoy the Vibes....its on beach, Max and italian guy owns it.  He has a great likkle spot that I love to visit each reach.  He also has an internet cafe right on the beach.  If you want more info let me know and I can give you his facebook info.  He also has a ustream live just about everyday if you want to take a look at the beach and listen to his music he plays daily.  Good luck Sweetness!

----------


## Sweetness

Crybaby!!!!!!!!!!  how the hell are you (lol).  I hope you are happy and thank you so much for the post.  I will check them out FOR SURE.  
Thanks sooooo much.

----------


## Sweetness

BUMP - can anyone in Negril find the phone number or email for X-Prints that Rob mentioned by Texaco - or any other trustworth place that has print/scan/email services???  Willing to compensate of course.   Thanks boardie fam! :Cool:

----------


## Sweetness

bump

----------


## Sweetness

Got a great lead from a dear friend for X Prints in Sav which is actually more convenient so gonna ck them to see if they have scanner services.  But if anyone has suggestions for Negril please let me know.  I can probably ask a favor to print an email but its the scanning the two pages for emailing that will be harder........thanks all!!!!!

----------


## Bnewb

As Rob mentioned...there's a X Prints in Negril also....did you check them?

----------


## Islander

I've also tried to locate a place for similar printing/scanning and cannot locate the "X Prints in Negril" , I've used a variety of search engines to locate online to no avail.

I'll keep watching your post Sweetness to see if anyone is able to assist with a website of some sort.

cheers to all
Brynn - Islander

----------


## Rob

Islander - I dont think you will find much on the internet - most people who use the services here are "walk-in" traffic...

----------


## Sweetness

B - I don't have a way to check them in Negril - no phone number or email.  I was told they moved from near Texaco but not sure that is true.

I did get the phone number for the Sav X Prints so I will try that.  They come highly recommended.  Thanks so much for trying help folks - I really appreciate it.

[I miss EASY ROCK and Maxxxx]

----------


## Rob

Sweetness - I mentioned previously in this thread that they have a shop near the Texaco. I am not sure why you would think that is not true. They have two shops open at present - one in White Swan and one near the Texaco.

----------


## Islander

Thanks for the information Rob, I'll see what I can do from this end.  

sending thanks.

Peace,
Islander - Brynn

----------


## Sweetness

DOh OK Rob - my bad.....when my friend mentioned the White Swan shop I "assumed" they had moved.   So sorry for any mis-information.  Thanks for the info!

----------

